# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí > Ca nhạc >  Anh Nhận Ra- Khắc Việt

## thanhtain



----------


## gamemb

Khăc Việt ra bài nào cũng được công chúng đón nhận nhiệt tình hết,  :Big Grin:

----------


## dung89

Nhìn anh Khắc Việt khổ khổ sao ấy   :Big Grin:

----------

